

MIT's Media Lab's new logo has 40,000 permutations [video] - moge
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1663378/mit-media-labs-brilliant-new-logo-has-40000-permutations-video?partner=co_newsletter

======
cliffkuang
For another good example of a kinectic logo that works, check out this:

[http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662367/wolf-olins-creates-a-
mov...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662367/wolf-olins-creates-a-moving-
morphing-logo-for-pwc)

and this: [http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662139/pentagrams-luke-
hayman-o...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662139/pentagrams-luke-hayman-on-
how-multimedia-is-transforming-branding-updated)

